# What Bells look like...



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2007)

This is from the AC movie.







Apollo left them on the counter in the Roost after finishing his coffee.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 1, 2007)

That's...definately not how I pictured them to look.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 1, 2007)

I posted this at NSider as well.  Someone brought up the question of whether they use bills (paper money) too.  I think they don't have bills.  Instead they have bags of Bells.


----------



## TheGremp (Aug 1, 2007)

I always thought bells were well.... bells..?


----------



## Kyle (Aug 2, 2007)

Err, guys. Pull 100 bells out of your bag or get 100 bells in AC:WW, drop them on the ground, and they are a gold coin with a star in the middle. I didn't know you guys don't know what they look like.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 2, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Err, guys. Pull 100 bells out of your bag or get 100 bells in AC:WW, drop them on the ground, and they are a gold coin with a star in the middle. I didn't know you guys don't know what they look like.


 I knew about this too.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2007)

Kyle said:
			
		

> Err, guys. Pull 100 bells out of your bag or get 100 bells in AC:WW, drop them on the ground, and they are a gold coin with a star in the middle. I didn't know you guys don't know what they look like.


 I know, but it doesn't show the detail like the above pic does.  Pretty much the only thing you can tell in ACWW is that it's a round coin.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Aug 2, 2007)

It looks ancient. O.O


----------



## SL92 (Aug 2, 2007)

This _is_ a movie.... look how innacurate Eragon came out.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] This _is_ a movie.... look how innacurate Eragon came out. [/quote]
 I watched the movie.  It's pretty accurate with AC and all.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 2, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] This _is_ a movie.... look how innacurate Eragon came out.


I watched the movie.  It's pretty accurate with AC and all. [/quote]
 Wait, you actually saw the AC movie?


----------



## .bored (Aug 2, 2007)

How long ago did this movie come out?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> How long ago did this movie come out?


 In theaters December.  On DVD a week ago.


----------



## Pichubro (Aug 2, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ... Wow... I never saw this coming.  :lol:


----------



## .bored (Aug 2, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wait, it'll be in theaters in December? How was it?


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 2, 2007)

.bored said:
			
		

> STORMCOMMANDER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No, it was: December 2006.  Japan only.


----------



## .bored (Aug 3, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> .bored said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh, I was confused. xD


----------

